# Sushi Bar



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

woodbutchr said:


> If I get the job Imma gonna do it like "novicepro" suggested, use 1/4" "L" brackets buried in the wall & mortised in the bottom side of the table top.
> This lady wants "something" done she just don't know what right now. I think she's just fishing for an inexpensive option.


building it w/o exposed supports isn't going to be cheap


----------

